# New member from London



## Sala (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello  

What a really nice forum you have here, 

It caught my eye while looking for some info regarding cats, I have a few and always looking for way to make life a little more great for them.

I hope to learn a few things and also to help give idea's as i have looked after cats for a very long time encluding my Blind cat bubbles who lost both her eyes due to a major eye infection that the vet was unable to combat, but now she lives a very happy and normal life, 

I hope to be able to share things i have learned here also


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome!!  Looking forward to reading about what you've learned. AND pics of your kitties!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Sala! I'm glad you're with us, and I'm very happy you're safe and sound! Welcome!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Sala & cats!


----------



## Sala (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you all for the welcome. 

Well had time to get dip my feet in the forum and must say i really am enjoying it already, 

gosh and i have had a good read and already learned a thing or two lol,

feel free to let me know if im doing anything wrong, im just getting the hang of posting and next how to upload lol...


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Sala


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Sala

Welcome to the forum  We are pretty local to each other - I live just outside London but am doing the commuter grind up there each day at the moment!!

Tell us about your kitties


----------

